# Looking for gear cover or picture of it for SB 9 underdrive model B



## ericc (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi.  I bought a SB 9 with change gears that does not have the gear covers.  For safety's sake, I would like to get or make one.  But, this one does not look like anything for sale on Ebay, and it is not clear if anything from lathes.co.uk or the catalogs match it.  The lathe has a flat belt underdrive, and there are no screw holes for the gear cover.  I see one which has a ball knob on the bottom.  Is that just a handle, and the cover just rests on the headstock?  Or is this a different model?  There are two small depressions in line with each other in the rear, and they may be where the pivot screws hinge.  If anybody has a pointer for a picture on the Internet, that would be really helpful.  By the way, there are no interlocks that depend on there being a cover and that cover being shut in order to run the lathe.  It runs just fine without it.  Two pictures are attached.  At least someone else may be able to see them in a web search.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi ericc,
lathes uk is a wonderful information resource.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend9-inch/


----------



## ericc (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks, Mike.  I saw that, but I thought it wasn't quite right because of the knob.  It appears, however, that the knob is just for opening and closing.  It would be nice to have a photo of the whole guard, since I am thinking of fabricating one.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 29, 2017)

you are welcome anytime.

i see,
i'll keep looking- maybe a photo will show up somewhere!

if you were so inclined,
i suppose you could do it the hard way and reverse engineer it from an enlarged photo to the actual scale.
you could take physical measurements of what is and compare the measurements to the enlarged picture to get the scale to size.


----------



## Sid.T.Sloth (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a southbend 9 UMD model with (most) of the cover you are looking for. I say most because one of the lugs has sheered off..  I am happy to get a few pics and you can have a look and see of there is enough to work from. I was going to take the one I have to someone that can weld to cast iron and see if they could put the missing lug back in place.

http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k515/sidtsloth/IMG_20160528_141044_zps7zhkagbr.jpg


----------



## ericc (Nov 2, 2017)

Sid.T.Sloth said:


> I have a southbend 9 UMD model with (most) of the cover you are looking for. I say most because one of the lugs has sheered off..  I am happy to get a few pics and you can have a look and see of there is enough to work from. I was going to take the one I have to someone that can weld to cast iron and see if they could put the missing lug back in place.
> 
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k515/sidtsloth/IMG_20160528_141044_zps7zhkagbr.jpg



Hi Sid.  Thank you.  This looks like it!  Nice picture.
Eric


----------



## Sid.T.Sloth (Nov 3, 2017)

These are the photos that I have to hand. As you can see mine is missing one lug, but it definately does have the screws as shown in the other lug which fit in the dimples on the casing. Then the whole thing just rests in place. Its quite a heavy lump.

Sorry they arent the best pics, they were taken as I started the restoration of the rest of the lathe, and I still havent gone back to the cover.

Im away the weekend, but if you wanted I can try to take some measurements off it and see if I can find a way to draw it in a useful form.


----------



## ericc (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi Sid.  Measurements are not necessary.  The replacement will simply be built to the sizes of the lathe headstock.  I think that these are now the best pictures on the 'net.


----------

